# Great News!!!!



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

My loft is done finally. 

Not totaly done but enough to bost about it lol. 

It needs a door. SHingles put on the roof (We have them just didnt get to it). ANd netting over the vents.

ANd possibly put netting over the chain link.

I have a dog in the back yard so we dont have problems with cats, and racoons. But I think that it would be a good safty thing. 


Other than that its done.

Then on the inside, Ill still need to make nest box's and perches. But thats easy stuff.

We worked so hard today lol. We got the roof finished and the last 2 walls. The measure ments are 8' x 7.5' by 7'high and then the flight box attachment is 6' x 6' by 6'high. Its really roomy. 

WIll post pictures later tonight cant now cause im on a lap top.

EDIT:

ANd there are still no birds in if thats not self explanitory. 

But its great we got it put together because we have a storm coming in tonight. Will see how well it holds up.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Michael, remember that netting won't keep rats out. 
Be a shame for you to do all that work only to have rodents get in.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Charis said:


> Michael, remember that netting won't keep rats out.
> Be a shame for you to do all that work only to have rodents get in.


Would chicken wire keep them out?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Would chicken wire keep them out?


No, I have 1/2 inch hardware cloth on the out side and 1/4 inch hardware cloth to the roof; for better air circulation, minus the draft and the feathers getting up there.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Would chicken wire keep them out?


Absolutely not, a thick gage of hardware cloth is best. Chicken wire is like aluminum foil in their claws and between their teeth.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations Michael!! I know how hard & long you've been working on the loft  Really looking forward to pictures too!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

No I ment by netting that it was gage wire. 1/4. Ive already done alot of it, I just was debating finishing.

And Ill post them tonight. I left the camera out side and it got rained on ,

Major trouble but after it dries out it should be good Lets hope.

Ill also be posting in pictures and story sharing section as I took pictures of my 2008 baby and almost all my birds and I have a few updates to fill you all in on.

Just dont have time right now almost ready to go out to dinner with the family


----------

